# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  cụ nào đổi cho em con biển tần v1000 công suất 2.5kw lấy con spinle 1.5kw với

## micahoangtung

như tiêu đề em đã đăng . đang cần ngay và luôn. spinle mới và hoạt chạy ok là em đổi liền. biến tần của em đang dùng còn mới đến 95% nhưng do spinle loại này khi thay thế mác quá nên em không dùng nữa.

----------


## huanpt

spinle 1.5kw mà cụ thể là spindle nào bác?

----------


## micahoangtung

bác có con 4 vòng bi cho em thì càng tốt. miễn là spindle loại 1.5kw em đỡ phải nâng cấp biến tần.con spindle của em nó bị mòn hết ren chưa có thời gian tìm chỗ taro lại ren cho em nó. còn spin của hãng nào cũng đc. miễn là chạy ổn là ok rồi.

----------


## Diyodira

> bác có con 4 vòng bi cho em thì càng tốt. miễn là spindle loại 1.5kw em đỡ phải nâng cấp biến tần.con spindle của em nó bị mòn hết ren chưa có thời gian tìm chỗ taro lại ren cho em nó. còn spin của hãng nào cũng đc. miễn là chạy ổn là ok rối.


Bac làm đại con mới 4 vòng bi tầm 4 chai, btần bán lại cũng được, đổi chác thì khó lắm, còn liê quan tới trách nhiệm, chất lượng này nọ.

----------


## micahoangtung

biến tần 3 pha này chắc em không dùng đến nữa nên các cụ có thì đổi cho em. 3 vòng bi cũng đc. chỉ cần em nó chạy ngon là ok. chứ h bán đi bán lại mất công lắm. em xem có cụ nào đổi đc thì chiến thôi. em cũng không vội mà.

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đang có con 1.5kw er11 3 bi của SK mới tinh. chưa dùng , bác ở đâu nhỉ?

----------


## micahoangtung

mình ở hà nội. bạn ở đâu? mình đổi đc không?

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình có đấy, hàng lướt, mình mới thay con 2,2k.

----------


## micahoangtung

vậy mình đổi nhé các bác

----------


## micahoangtung

bác ơi nhưng em không test đc biến tần nó cứ bào lỗi ol2 vãi cả trưởng. chắc nó báo thiếu pha. h chẳng biết thế nào. nhà em ko có điện 3 pha

----------

